# What kind of glitter



## Bonesaw (Feb 21, 2014)

I bought some cheap glitter from hobby lobby and started mixing it in with my epoxy and putting it on my huskys and reef runners but the problem is all of the glitter looks green! I bought a variety pack of purple, blue, gold etc... And it all ends up being green with just colored dust in it. So I was wondering what kind of glitter you guys use.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I use glitter from crafts 2000. Ask for the xtra fine glitter because they had it in different section. It is in a jar and it is called American crafts WOW glitter


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Good quality x-tra fine stuff for sure. I haven't found one that impresses me much. I think the glitter aspect is for us humans, makes them look sweet to our eye. I doubt walleyes ever see it though. When I start catching walleyes wearing headlamps and eyeglasses maybe I'll change my way of thinking.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Could be your epoxy is just that green when cured. Do a test batch with nothing in it and let cure, on a white background.


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys I went to the store the other day and got some different glitter that's definitely the color it's suppose to be. And Bigfoot it's definitely not the epoxy I made for sure of that already


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Kool, was just throwing it out there for a just in case deal.


----------

